# Filter sucking up neons



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*Hey Iv had 3 neon tetras suck up by the filter. I dont want this to hapen to the rest whats the best way to stop this?*


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

Is the filter the right size for the tank? 

If you have some kind netting etc you could put that around the intake but it can still suck up water and some of the dirt. 

sometimes people use cheesecloth to keep it from sucking up fish.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

What size is the tank and what is the filter?


----------

